# Finding a stud under drywall over plaster



## freddmc (Nov 2, 2021)

I want to hang some cabinets on a wall by attaching them to studs but can't locate the studs.
Ive tried using a magnet, trying a high end studfinder, and trying steel wool particles from rubbing stel wool together.
I was thinking of cutting a 2" strip along the 5 feet of wall to try and locate the studs.Are there any other methods to locate the?
Thanks
Fred.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

My stud finders have a depth setting and does find the stud. Also the metal finder finds the nails in the lathe boards that are in the stud as well. Find the nails you find the stud.


----------

